# Sorry for being lame, but can you pls guess how old I am? Need to know how old i look



## jackie100 (Aug 24, 2008)

I know this is lame and embarrassing but I really want to know how old I look, I want to know if I look younger than I really am or older, or my age! A lot of people guess me to be varying ages, so now I'm confused, I don't know what age I look like anymore. Can you please guess how old I look like? I'll come back later and reveal my real age. Thanks in advance 




Also, please be BRUTALLY HONEST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





***Edited! 

Some very helpful folks here suggested that my foundation was too heavy and it was making me older
so I just took new pics with hardly any foundation on and I'm also dressed in a more "younger" style. 
I just took these pics around 20 minutes ago and also finally figured out how to use the timer function on my camera ... 


Does it help me look any younger or is the same thing?


----------



## concertina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not so good at this...but I'm gonna take a crack and say 22.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 24, 2008)

Hm, 27? I'm not good at this either.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll guess 28.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 24, 2008)

23 :c


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2008)

i'm not good at this kind of stuff, but i'm gonna go with twenty-six.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 24, 2008)

Early 20's?


----------



## Care (Aug 24, 2008)

i'd say between 22 and 25


----------



## mymakeuproom (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm really bad at this as well but my guess is 25. I'm always guessed 8-12 years younger then I am.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 24, 2008)

um 19?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 24, 2008)

I would say somewhere in the early to mid 20's


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 24, 2008)

early 20's


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 24, 2008)

For people who guessed me to be  27, 28, 29 etc, is there any way you can please explain what it is specifically that is making me appear so old in your opinion? Is it just old looking features, or the fact that I don't look "fresh" anymore and not as "youthful", what is it exactly that makes you think that I look that old? Thanks


----------



## Brittni (Aug 24, 2008)

Might be the makeup. But either way, don't be embarassed...whatever your age is...you're very pretty


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Might be the makeup. But either way, don't be embarassed...whatever your age is...you're very pretty_

 
Thank you. Is it too much foundation or too much dark eye makeup? To be honest,  I really like the "pornstar" makeup, such as really dark smoky eyes etc. I know that tends to make people look older, but I see a lot of young girls wearing that style of makeup. A lot of women with that "pornstar style of makeup" are 19, 20 etc. For example, I love Christine Dolce's (Forbidden from myspace), the way she does her makeup, but she definitely does not look late 20's at all to me, I think she looks young. So what is it about me that makes me look late 20's according to some people?  When I think of LATE 20's I'm thinking it's more due to signs of aging or tiredness in the face then rather due to makeup.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 24, 2008)

Makeup isn't going to make you look magically younger. Looking 26-28 isn't a bad thing at all. You have a very mature looking face, if that makes sense. either way you're really pretty so I wouldn't worry about it too much!


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 24, 2008)

So, how old are you?
In any case I agree with the poster who said your vary pretty regardless of how old you are.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

I am going to say that I think that you are around 23.  If I could offer you some loving advice you might want to try a lighter foundation and use a little less powder.  You have very pretty skin and it doesn't look like you need to cover it up that much.  In the pictures you have provided the foundation & powder look a little heavy.  This might make you appear to be older than you are.  Also in the pictures you have a stern look on your face so maybe smile a bit more.  You are very pretty though and who cares what age people think you are!


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am going to say that I think that you are around 23.  If I could offer you some loving advice you might want to try a lighter foundation and use a little less powder.  You have very pretty skin and it doesn't look like you need to cover it up that much.  In the pictures you have provided the foundation & powder look a little heavy.  This might make you appear to be older than you are.  Also in the pictures you have a stern look on your face so maybe smile a bit more.  You are very pretty though and who cares what age people think you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you for your advice! You are right, perhaps that's what's making me look a bit older. I do my foundation heavy because I love the "pornstar makeup", I love the way girls like Staci Kole, Forbidden from Myspace, Sasha Singleton do their makeup, I like that heavy looking "pornstar makeup". 

I always put on extra heavy powder when taking pics of myself because I feel so shiny and I feel like my pores will be noticeable if I don't. 

In all the pics I'm wearing MUFE face and body and on top of that MSF powder and on top of that the MUFE Hd powder, but in some of the pics I also packed on hyperreal powder. I like to do everything heavy handed when I'm taking pics of myself because I feel like the picture "drowns everything out" and makes everything look nearly invisible. Plus I am also wearing very thick highlighting stuff, and also bronzer and i tried to contour heavily as well... so all that together may have added up and made my face look cakey. 

I don't want to say how old I am quite yet though, in case other people might want to guess. Perhaps tomorrow or so... lol 

I am going to do my makeup right now but with really light/super light foundation and powder and then take new pix and post it in a few hours, to see if that will make me look younger. Hopefully yes...


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with coachkitten. I'm horrible at guessing age, so I won't even go there. But, I can tell by the skin on your neck and chest that you're young, but there's a difference in your face that's giving it an aged appearance.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd say 24.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2008)

You stated you wanted brutal honesty.   I thought you could be anywhere from 17 - 27.   It's a combo of many factors.  You are in really poor lighting in these pictures.  You showing just a head shot photos.  You are displaying yourself with sophisticated m/up and hairstyle in all of these photos.  I got the impression from one of the photos that you were not happy with your appearance.  If that is the case, I have no idea why.

When I was 14, I could look 22 with a change of hairstyle and m/up.  Hairstyle and m/up does make one look different.

If you had your hair pulled up in a loose high pony tail, pink lip gloss, and some mascara, you would look around 17 tops.

That last picture is the best.  You have got to smile.  You can look sophisticated or like a free spirited youth in a snap.  You have that ability.  

You are gorgeous!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2008)

So your real age is.....


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So your real age is....._

 
hehe i can't say yet... i'm still doing my makeup but with really light foundation and then have to take new pics to see if that help first. i am not even close to finished yet... i am going to take new pics and post them when im done to see if that helps


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 25, 2008)

In the first pic I thought around 25 but in the next two I thought you wer much younger, like 16.  So I'll guess 18


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_You stated you wanted brutal honesty.   I thought you could be anywhere from 17 - 27.   It's a combo of many factors.  You are in really poor lighting in these pictures.  You showing just a head shot photos.  You are displaying yourself with sophisticated m/up and hairstyle in all of these photos.  I got the impression from one of the photos that you were not happy with your appearance.  If that is the case, I have no idea why.

When I was 14, I could look 22 with a change of hairstyle and m/up.  Hairstyle and m/up does make one look different.

If you had your hair pulled up in a loose high pony tail, pink lip gloss, and some mascara, you would look around 17 tops.

That last picture is the best.  You have got to smile.  You can look sophisticated or like a free spirited youth in a snap.  You have that ability.  

You are gorgeous!_

 
I am not sure how to get better lighting, the first pic was taken in daylight and the other pics in my livingroom but there was a light right next to me... 

I will try to take body shots later too but it's hard because I am taking the pics of myself so it won't work unless I take a picture of me standing in front of the mirror and take a pic of the mirror. I think I will take one of those too when I am done and then you guys can tell me if that helps. 

Yes, I do have sophisticated style makeup and clothes in all the pics because that's what I usually dress like in real life. About the smiling thing, I have braces and I am very self conscious, I cannot smile until they come off and I have my teeth bleached and they look perfect. I just don't feel comfortable right now, even though I am sure the braces will make me look younger; it just doesn't make me feel attractive and I don't feel comfortable smiling.

Thank you for your great insight!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 25, 2008)

hmh i don't see how anyone is guessing nearly 28 ..to me you look pretty young especially after the first pic ..I would guess 19 or so lol ..come on and tell us already hehe Im ready to know your real age hehe


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 25, 2008)

28?
You look really pretty though. Remember that if you feel young in heart and are happy with yourself, regarless your age, you will always look radiant and young.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_  You showing just a head shot photos._

 
Can the body shot really help to show age as well, if someone's looking old or younger? I'm about to take some right, don't know what to wear tho... lol


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 25, 2008)

i think you could be anywhere from 16-25. but my guess is .. 19. idk i noticed that with asian girls we can look either really young or older than what we really are!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 25, 2008)

reading your replies, i have to say...i don't know why you're so worried about all this. you seem to be really unhappy with yourself, or maybe just insecure...and that's sad. you're a very pretty girl, whatever your age may be. 

people always think i'm younger than i am when i'm at work, one time the fire dept had to come to my job for something and the captain asked me if i was a volunteer because he didn't think i was old enough to work there...that was after thirteen months of working there. it sucks because alot of people don't take me seriously because they just pass me off as "some dumb kid." 

look at the bright side, you probably have an advantage in looking like you're in your twenties. as sad as it is, our society always puts more trust in people the older they are (or the older they're thought to be.)


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_reading your replies, i have to say...i don't know why you're so worried about all this._

 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few people suggested too lighten up the foundation, so that's what I did and just uploaded some new pics. I also figured out how to use the self timer on my camera so that helps too. 

As for my skin I am wearing super light foundation (less than 1 drop) diffused with fix and no concealer, also no MSF powder, no bronzer, no highligther, only blush and contour powder. 

Of course I am wearing eye makeup tho. 

And I'm wearing very "unsophisticated" clothing, a hello kitty top and just jeans, to help me appear younger. 

Do I look younger now??

















Also a body shot, but its very fuzzy, for some reason I can't take clear bodyshots when taking pics of the mirror 






Younger now or still older looking? I can handle the truth.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_reading your replies, i have to say...i don't know why you're so worried about all this. you seem to be really unhappy with yourself, or maybe just insecure...and that's sad. you're a very pretty girl, whatever your age may be. 

people always think i'm younger than i am when i'm at work, one time the fire dept had to come to my job for something and the captain asked me if i was a volunteer because he didn't think i was old enough to work there...that was after thirteen months of working there. it sucks because alot of people don't take me seriously because they just pass me off as "some dumb kid." 

look at the bright side, you probably have an advantage in looking like you're in your twenties. as sad as it is, our society always puts more trust in people the older they are (or the older they're thought to be.)_

 
No, I'm not unhappy, I just want to know how old I really appear to others and I just like to know how I am being perceived.  I just want to know how others are really perceiving me and how I am coming across. I think it's just interesting to know the truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want to live in a lie and delude myself; for example think that I look young when I really appear old to others or vice versa. 
I just want to be entrenched in reality and know the truth.


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Aug 25, 2008)

25?   IDK but there seems to be something so serious or pained in the look of your eyes.  Maybe you just need to smile.  Either way you are beautiful.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking on the lines of style of dress.  

One of my nieces has the ability to look different ages with styles that blows my mind.  With quick makeup and a dress casual summer dress,  she looks like a teen.  With a classic suit and her hair up in in a French bun, she looks like very sophisticated woman on the go in her late twenties.  Sometimes, she will do a Gothic or edgy rock look too.  Sometimes, I don't even recognize her.   I just see someone approaching me with a big hug and a kiss.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW -She just made 19.  

Forgive me on my grammar.  I type way too fast.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2008)

You still look 28 to me, you just look like a 28 year old dressed in a teenager's clothes.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)

Around 20-24 I'd say, not much older than that. You have a very petite body but I'd say that your face looks more mature than a teenager's.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I was thinking on the lines of style of dress.  

One of my nieces has the ability to look different ages with styles that blows my mind.  With quick makeup and a dress casual summer dress,  she looks like a teen.  With a classic suit and her hair up in in a French bun, she looks like very sophisticated woman on the go in her late twenties.  Sometimes, she will do a Gothic or edgy rock look too.  Sometimes, I don't even recognize her.   I just see someone approaching me with a big hug and a kiss.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW -She just made 19.  

Forgive me on my grammar.  I type way too fast._

 
Clothing and style of dress can definitely make a big difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my new pics I just took I am wearing just a Hello Kitty top and jeans...


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_You still look 28 to me, you just look like a 28 year old dressed in a teenager's clothes._

 
Ok, thanks for being honest


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe 23 or 24? You look like a different age in every pic though, hehe.

You're gorgeous btw


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2008)

You are a doll.  I am being honest. Really, I am.  

Did someone say something hateful to you? What happened?  

I mean really.  Even if you are  9 and can look like a hot older teen or twenty something, what is wrong with that?  You are beautiful.  You need to see that yourself.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_You are a doll.  I am being honest. Really, I am.  

Did someone say something hateful to you? What happened?  

I mean really.  Even if you are  9 and can look like a hot older teen or twenty something, what is wrong with that?  You are beautiful.  You need to see that yourself._

 
No, no one said anything hateful to me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may come across as insecure, it's just very important for me to always know the truth because I don't want to be delusional. For example, if I have gained some weight I would like all my close friends to let me know so I can exercise and eat right so I can get back into shape, I would not want them to lie to me so I can just keep on eating and letting myself ago. I am just using this as an example, btw. 

If I really do look old I would like to know; personally I think there's nothing wrong with enhancing oneself with plastic surgery, botox etc as long as you have a healthy state of mind. If there is something I don't like about myself I can always fix it; the only person I have to please is myself, but I would need to know the absolute truth first. 

It's just important to me to know how I am being perceived in general. I don't have low self-esteem, I don't hate myself, and no one has said anything hurtful to me. I just like to know what I look like. I thought it would be rather normal to know how you are being perceived, I didn't think it would be perceived as unhappiness or insecurity. I just like to know what I look like


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 25, 2008)

The thing is, none of our opinions are facts or truth so asking us is just asking our perception and this thread won't necessarily prove anything because if different people answered you could have ended up with different answers.

In the second set, your makeup makes you look better using less but you still appear the same age to me as I said before. Anyway no matter your age you still are pretty.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 25, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_The thing is, none of our opinions are facts or truth so asking us is just asking our perception and this thread won't necessarily prove anything because if different people answered you could have ended up with different answers.

In the second set, your makeup makes you look better using less but you still appear the same age to me as I said before. Anyway no matter your age you still are pretty._

 
You are have a great point, however if I have the "perceptions" of a large number of people I can "average" them out and have a general idea what the majority of people think. Of course perceptions vary from person to person but I can still gather a general consensus of what most people think. 

For example, if I am 35 but everyone else thinks I'm 25 then that's great; It doesn't make me 25 of course (I would still be 35 in reality) but as long as everyone else around me perceives me as 25, it would be meaningful to me to know that that is the age that I am actually coming across as.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah I get that but why does it matter to you what strangers think of your age? I just think you have no need to worry.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Yeah I get that but why does it matter to you what strangers think of your age? I just think you have no need to worry._

 
I don't really know, I'm just curious to know what they think, and to be honest probably part of it is vanity and self-obsession...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2008)

I am glad to hear that no one was saying hateful things to you.

Honestly, I really think you don't realize how beautiful you are.   Looking a certain age isn't an issue here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dear poster, you don't know what you possess.  You have a look that can pull off so many styles - sophistication, classy, sexy, youthful,  dramatic , and the latest trends.  That is  a list just off the top of my head.

Don't even mention Botox.   Are you kidding me?


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I am glad to hear that no one was saying hateful things to you.

Honestly, I really think you don't realize how beautiful you are.   Looking a certain age isn't an issue here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dear poster, you don't know what you possess.  You have a look that can pull off so many styles - sophistication, classy, sexy, youthful,  dramatic , and the latest trends.  That is  a list just off the top of my head.

Don't even mention Botox.   Are you kidding me?_

 
Thank you for your kind words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No botox yet of course, since I am (relatively) young, but once I get to the age when I have some crows feet or wrinkles I might consider it. Hopefully that won't be for a while though.


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 25, 2008)

You look to me like someone who is in their mid to late twenties but who looks young for their age - as someone said before, you have quite "mature" features but your skin looks young. As others have said, I think perceived age is really in how you present yourself and although in your later pictures you are wearing "younger" clothes, your hair and makeup is still quite sophisticated.

I know you said you're not sad or insecure but not smiling, even with braces, can make you insecure or sad. I know my twin cousins' personalities both changed when they had to get braces, they stopped smiling and laughing and became much more serious girls.

My question would be, why can't you trust your own assessment of how old you look?

And strangely, I think asking us all how old you look put the idea in my mind that you were really younger but thought you looked older, or had been told that you looked older.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2008)

Even though you have explained yourself several times I still feel like there is something that you aren't saying.  The entire thing seems odd to me because you seem to be going to great lengths to find out how people perceive you, as though it's really important to you.  I can't help but wonder why.  What does it mean either way?


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Even though you have explained yourself several times I still feel like there is something that you aren't saying.  The entire thing seems odd to me because you seem to be going to great lengths to find out how people perceive you, as though it's really important to you.  I can't help but wonder why.  What does it mean either way?_

 
Well, I admit I have always have cared about what others think or how others perceive me, it's not the healthiest way to be, but no one is perfect... That's the reason why I wear makeup or get dressed up etc so I can be perceived a certain way. Others opinions do count, I mean if they didn't I would walk outside with no makeup on, I put it on because I want others to perceive me a certain way, I certainly don't want to be perceived as scary (which is what I look like without it on). I know it's important to be happy with yourself and that most people like to say that "it doesn't matter what others think", but to me, it does.  Image is very important to me and as shallow as it may sound, so is looking young. If others think I look young, it just makes me happier. If they think I look old, then I know it's time for more desperate measures beauty wise.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I think it's only fair that I reveal my true age. For some reason a lot of people thought I was "younger" and worried because I looked "older". I am actually "older" and I have always been told that I look younger for my age but I wanted to know exactly how young. 

I've gotten some very varying answers in this thread anywhere from 19-28. 
My real age is actually : 30! Even though I am 30 I am not happy looking 
like a 25-28 year old at all , even if 25-28 IS in fact younger than my real age, I can't say I am too thrilled about looking that age range.  

All my life people have told me I look a lot younger than I really am, I even have had some people tell me I look 16 etc but I am pretty sure they were lying. It's quite possible that the people in real life DID think I looked 25-28 but perhaps they were being diplomatic and polite and therefore told me what they thought I wanted to hear. I have a friend who told me that I was the youngest looking person she knew, but apparently I can come across as "old" as well. 

Also, I get a lot of weird looks sometimes when I show my drivers license when buying beer for example, sort of like the cashier thinks it's fake when they see my DOB = 1978. And sometimes I feel like people treat me like a "kid" and don't take me seriously in real life so I "thought" that it was because I looked "young" but it's possible that it was all in my head and imagined it all along. I know I look young FOR 30 but not as young as I originally thought.

In person I might look younger (I think) because I'm barely 5 ft tall and under 90 lbs OR it could be that I just look like a REALLY SMALL 25-28 year old in teenagers clothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So perhaps its excessive vanity, but I would LIKE to appear as early 20's... even tho if I look mid 20's I can live with that. I am not thrilled with it, but I can live it. If I ever feel like I look TOO old, I can always fix it with some botox. Even though I'm not even sure if THAT is the key to looking younger, because I don't have any wrinkles at all and I still look mid 20's. I guess it's just old mature features. A bit hard to change that. But no worries. I am not unhappy with myself or anything. Of course I would love to look Forever21, but fact is that no one can, right? 

I may come across as insecure to you or as looking for too much validation/reassurance from others, but I'm ok. It's just vanity.


----------



## User93 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cmon, you should be happy about it! Dont let this things make you feel down, lookking younger is every womans dream.. If i wasnt too late, i would guess 21 years old. Damn, i wish i look like you when im 30!


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Even though you have explained yourself several times I still feel like there is something that you aren't saying.  The entire thing seems odd to me because you seem to be going to great lengths to find out how people perceive you, as though it's really important to you.  I can't help but wonder why.  What does it mean either way?_

 
Also, because it's important for me too look young, I would like to preserve whatever "youthfulness" I have for as long as possible and I probably do whatever it takes (I'm talking beauty treatments, lasers, etc) to look as young for as long as I can.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2008)

I would say mid twenties... 25-28.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_And strangely, I think asking us all how old you look put the idea in my mind that you were really younger but thought you looked older, or had been told that you looked older._

 
Sadly, it's actually the opposite. I am actually older but was always told I looked younger but apparently that's not entirely true because some people guessed me to be mid to late twenties. For some reason I thought I looked more early 20's, late twenties is a bit disappointing to me to be honest. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_You look to me like someone who is in their mid to late twenties but who looks young for their age - as someone said before, you have quite "mature" features but your skin looks young. As others have said, I think perceived age is really in how you present yourself and although in your later pictures you are wearing "younger" clothes, your hair and makeup is still quite sophisticated.

I know you said you're not sad or insecure but not smiling, even with braces, can make you insecure or sad. I know my twin cousins' personalities both changed when they had to get braces, they stopped smiling and laughing and became much more serious girls.

My question would be, why can't you trust your own assessment of how old you look?
_

 
I always thought I had a youthful looking face. I guess I'm delusional. I'm not sure what a "mature" face is, I just automatically associate the world "mature" with "old". I didn't think my hair or makeup looked sophisticated in the latter pics at all, I see some teens with uber sophisticated makeup, really black smokey eyes and super glossy lips etc  And as for my hair, it's unwashed hair from yesterday, all I did was comb it... 

I never smiled or laughed a lot even when I was younger, I'm just not naturally a very "happy go lucky" person, I have always been extremely introverted, shy and serious, even from a very early age. Another reason why I don't smile in pictures is because it makes my face appear more rounder then it already is; it puffs up my cheeks which I really hate. That's why I contour my cheeks and like to wear my hair covering the sides of my face; so that my face will appear more narrow. 

I do trust my own assessment of how old I look like yet I still care about what others think. I work very hard to stay looking young (use all kinds of serums, never leave home without spf, always reading online about the latest technological breakthroughs in skincare etc), so it makes me a bit happier inside if people think I look young as well.


----------



## beauty-junkie (Aug 25, 2008)

i would also say about 25...


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Sadly, it's actually the opposite. I am actually older but was always told I looked younger but apparently that's not entirely true because some people guessed me to be mid to late twenties. For some reason I thought I looked more early 20's, late twenties is a bit disappointing to me to be honest._

 
Why is it sad that it's the opposite? It's good that people think you look younger. A few years either way is no big deal - especially since we are going off photos and aren't getting the full picture. I look younger than my age too, but I'm glad that my "perceived" age is ageing a little. I don't want people thinking I look too young forever. I don't want potential bosses, clients, partners, etc. thinking I'm still 21 (I'm 29 in a month).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_I always thought I had a youthful looking face. I guess I'm delusional. I'm not sure what a "mature" face is, I just automatically associate the world "mature" with "old". I didn't think my hair or makeup looked sophisticated in the latter pics at all, I see some teens with uber sophisticated makeup, really black smokey eyes and super glossy lips etc  And as for my hair, it's unwashed hair from yesterday, all I did was comb it..._

 
Mature means you don't have a baby face. Your "look" is grown-up but like I said in my first message, in these pictures your skin looks very smooth and youthful.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_I do trust my own assessment of how old I look like yet I still care about what others think. I work very hard to stay looking young (use all kinds of serums, never leave home without spf, always reading online about the latest technological breakthroughs in skincare etc), so it makes me a bit happier inside if people think I look young as well._

 
I think it's great to be proactive in making sure you aren't ageing prematurely but there just seems to be this undertone of ... I don't know ... thinking about it a little too much? There is nothing more attractive than confidence!


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you MissBloom for your response.

Yes it is nice that people think I look younger, it's just that I'm disappointed because I really thought I could pass for early 20's; for some reason some people in real life have told me that I could pass for that young. I was hoping I still could. I want my "perceived age" to be as far away from my real age as possible (younger). 

I am self-employed and don't have to interact with anyone face to face at all so I wouldn't mind looking 21, I would totally love it. 

I agree with you, confidence is very attractive. I'll be honest, I am a *bit* (to say the least) obsessed/addicted with trying to look as youthful as I can. I do think about it a lot, as you said, I spend a lot of time researching new skincare products/serums on Makeupalley etc...  

I do really try to be as confident as I can.


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2008)

if i wasn't too late i would've said 20-25


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm.. I lived in a community where 70% of the population is asian .. Honolulu, Hawaii.., and i know most asian women and men look very very very young from their actual ages.  But theres always one thing to make an asian womans face appear more matured.. Filling in your eyebrows, works everytime.

I would guess you look around 24, omg please dont tell us your 35 or something becaue you need to share with us your miracle genes!


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Hmm..  But theres always one thing to make an asian womans face appear more matured.. Filling in your eyebrows, works everytime.
_

 
Do my eyebrows look filled or no? I did fill them with powder.. Should I have defined it even more? I didn't want to overdefine it because I was afraid it would look harsh. My eyebrows are mess btw, I have not had them threaded for weeks and the hairs grow down. 

I did reveal my age earlier...  Im 30 btw.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2008)

This is silly.
I understand not wanting to look one's age, but doesn't it seem to be a bit overboard to post a fishing expedition then be disappointed with the catch?


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_This is silly.
I understand not wanting to look one's age, but doesn't it seem to be a bit overboard to post a fishing expedition then be disappointed with the catch?_

 
I apologize and yes it was silly me. I just deleted all the pics. Thank you to everyone who responded, I appreciate everyone taking the time out to answer my question. I did receive a lot of great advice and answers already so I decided to remove the pics. And I did deserve everything I catched and I apologize if I offended anyone by not being happy with the answers I received.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 25, 2008)

Worrying and stress speeds up the aging process so i think you should just focus on being happy with what you actually look like now.


----------



## hollyca (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't see the photos but if you're that worried, I would never, ever ever leave the house without SPF 30 on.  That's the best tip I can give you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But if people are telling you that you look 5 years younger than your age, I'd be very happy!


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 25, 2008)

i can't see the picture :S


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_i can't see the picture :S_

 
She deleted the pics... see her posts a few up from yours.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2008)

jackie100, I thought it was brave of you to put up your pictures for "brutal honesty".   I feel you got a lot of really good feedback.

I didn't think what you did was lame at all.  Years ago,  there used to be a program on that showed women being put in a see through booth to be given feedback by the general public about how old they really looked to others.    The majority of the women had no insight at all into how old they really looked.  They gained a lot of insight from the experience.

I don't think people you know are lying to you.  That's why I gave such a big range.  You appeared  to me even in your pictures to be petite and could pull off a general overall teen look successfully in person.   Yet, one could say there is an young adult lady there too.

While you may not feel that you can smile widely due to the braces, you can smile on the inside.


----------

